# Ryanair have not cancelled the return leg of my flight next week yet



## elcato (20 Apr 2020)

When I try to change the booking they are asking a further €50 to change the return part as it's officially not cancelled as of yet. Has anyone held out and rebooked after the dates in question ?


----------



## Stronge (24 Apr 2020)

I was in the same position and I got in touch via their Web chat and the guy I was dealing with said he could get in touch with the relevant people and with a very short time I had my new flight confirmed with no extra charge!


----------

